# Monster reds



## BELLY UP (Apr 17, 2014)

Great day and night fishing for Team REEL ISSUES. Bagged around 8 bulls starting at 0800 and just kept going till mid afternoon. Didn't pick up till dark again but had 2 huge runs on the shark rods with nuttin but empty hooks to show for it:whistling: The reds made up for miss shots though on the big boys!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Oow! My neck is getting sore. Camera shy reds?


----------



## BELLY UP (Apr 17, 2014)

Talk about some pigs


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful weather!! Nice fish!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You could name those photos, 'Reds in Antartica'. Sand looks like snow. Nice fish.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice and fun!


----------



## rydabyk (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

Jesus I miss that kind of fun... Nice fish bud.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

You guys using a yak to paddle out or just shore casting?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish man! What beach are you fishing?


----------



## BELLY UP (Apr 17, 2014)

We just shore castes for the reds and yaked out baits for the shark rods. Waves were breaking atleast 4 ft over the yak but I was determined to get something big. We were a the end of navarre beach freezing out butts off catchin fish so nothing else mattered!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

BELLY UP said:


> We just shore castes for the reds and yaked out baits for the shark rods. Waves were breaking atleast 4 ft over the yak but I was determined to get something big. We were a the end of navarre beach freezing out butts off catchin fish so nothing else mattered!!


True fisherman right there! :thumbup: Great report man.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Big bulls up and down the beach this winter! Nice catch!


----------

